# Data Usage Reports?



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

For those of you who managed to get their iPhone's today with data packages. Any of you have any reports as to how much data you've wracked up so far on 3G?


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Drizzx said:


> For those of you who managed to get their iPhone's today with data packages. Any of you have any reports as to how much data you've wracked up so far on 3G?


Visiting a few websites, use facebook app, few seconds of a Youtube clip, calendar sync, 3.3MB download, 160KB upload


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

after dling 5 free apps, setup mobile me, 1 youtube vid, google map to zoom in to my location and 20ish emails... 8.5MB..... with 6GB, I am not worry


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Moderate e-mail use (12), GPS maps, heavy web surfing, downloaded one attachment (1.7 megs). Total 3G use: 1.2 MB sent and 22.9 MB received.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

NBiBooker said:


> Moderate e-mail use (12), GPS maps, heavy web surfing, downloaded one attachment (1.7 megs). Total 3G use: 1.2 MB sent and 22.9 MB received.


In less than a day. Some real world proof as to how idiotic the 400MB package is.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Edit: I'm only at 8.8MB! Wow! Surprising.


Downloaded Super Monkey Ball (over iTunes on my PC) it's cool!


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Drizzx said:


> In less than a day. Some real world proof as to how idiotic the 400MB package is.


Of course you're going to be playing with it a lot on the first few days. Wait for the whole month reports and especially after a few months let's see how much people end up using.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

CaptainCode said:


> Of course you're going to be playing with it a lot on the first few days. Wait for the whole month reports and especially after a few months let's see how much people end up using.


Agree!!


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm at 442KB up and 7.3MB down


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

CaptainCode said:


> Of course you're going to be playing with it a lot on the first few days. Wait for the whole month reports and especially after a few months let's see how much people end up using.


I don't disagree. I was curious to find out what a little bit of activity ended up utilizing. We really wont have truly accurate numbers on average usage for a couple months, after the novelty has worn off.


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

8.8 MB down and 1.5 up, unfortunately I was only able to get 3G internet working later in the day so i used it for surfing around and trying out all the applications I got. I am very impressed with the speed and I am not worried about going over my 6GB.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anyone know how much an iRadio stream of an hour of audio play on 3G?


----------



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

You need to use 200MB / day to finish off the 6GB in a month. 
Good enough for me.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

In the upload and download stats, does it distinguish between WiFi and 3G?


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

zlinger said:


> In the upload and download stats, does it distinguish between WiFi and 3G?


It doesn't, doesn't track wifi usage.

The usage was way off in iPhone 1.0 compared to the rogers bill, be interesting to see if the 3G is more accurate.


----------



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

zlinger said:


> Does anyone know how much an iRadio stream of an hour of audio play on 3G?


Go to Settings -> General -> Usage 

There you will see "cellular network data". It has sent and received bytes.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

This is coming from a heavy data user, you will not go over 6gb. I am no longer even checking the data counter because it doesn't really matter!

One strange thing I've noticed is that the iPhone keyboard seems to lag a bit while posting on forums (like I'm doing right now). Has anyone elSe noticed this?


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

Normal business type and casual use. Basic emails, no time for youtube and 2 basic free apps downloaded:

2.3mb down
+
176kb up

x
30
= 

74.28mb

Granted that's an estimate of course. I'd add about 100mb max for excell, pdf and photos(to and from an iphone/cell camera). Way, way way lower than the 400mb for a month. Add on top of that the ability to reach a home or rogue free wifi and you're laughing. If if I was using the iPhone as a bittorent client or tether it to my laptop, MAYBE I'd get up to 6gb a month. Although some of us really don't actually pirate a gajillion pieces of media whenever we can, so that can't be too surprising.

Again, this is only the first -2 days of having it in full use and it's the weekend. But still, come on. You dont' actually expect to use 13mb to even 100 mb to each 24hours do you?

Oh wait. I forgot there are some of us who don't pay their own bills.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

> One strange thing I've noticed is that the iPhone keyboard seems to lag a bit while posting on forums (like I'm doing right now). Has anyone elSe noticed this?


I have noticed this on my iPod Touch as well, and noticed it on an iPhone 3G in the Apple store. It's less so on the iPhone, but still noticeable, and confined, it seems, to typing on the internet.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

[deleted]


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

uPhone said:


> This is coming from a heavy data user, you will not go over 6gb. I am no longer even checking the data counter because it doesn't really matter!
> 
> One strange thing I've noticed is that the iPhone keyboard seems to lag a bit while posting on forums (like I'm doing right now). Has anyone elSe noticed this?


Yea i have noticed that myself, but its only on forums using vBulliten like this one that give me problems.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Got Mac? said:


> Where does the iPhone tell you how much data you have downloaded? I was unaware of this feature.



Settings, General, Usage [note that this is only 3G/Edge]


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

By the way, for anyone still interested in data reports...

I'm now at 72MB Down and 8MB Up. My usage pattern is that I use YouTube and E-mail and the App Store and Safari without hesitation several times a day. 

So you can see that 6GB is a LOT. This is coming from one of the people who wanted unlimited data the most (yet it turns out, I'm no where near 6GB!)


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

83.1mb down 2.1mb up since friday night.
However a good 40mb of that was watching part of a walkthrough video on apple's site.
quicktime videos can eat through bandwidth quickly, something to note for people that don't have the 6gb plan.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm at 7.2 mb

I dont know if I'll use 6gb.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

58.5MB down
2.0 Up

Since 11 AM yesterday.

That's mostly due to the Last.fm app and a couple minutes of YouTube when demoing the phone to a couple people.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

9MB down, 1MB up and I've used it constantly since I got it, 3rd in line at launch.

I've found pretty much everywhere I go, there's a Wifi network anyways, and I don't take public transit, so basically the only time I use the 3G data is when using the GPS or at lunch when I don't have a paper. I'm so glad I don't ever have to worry about going over my data quota. If only I had a similar situation for my voice plan...


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,

For those of you using 3G, is it possible to log into Windows Live Messenger online? If so, how much data usage would you say it uses to chat?


----------



## jlan (Jul 8, 2008)

*Email and Browsing in U.S.A covered under 6G plan?*

Anyone know if the data plan is only canada wide? Or you still covered in USA.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

jlan said:


> Anyone know if the data plan is only canada wide? Or you still covered in USA.


From the Rogers site.




> Standard roaming rate is billed at 5¢ per KB in both the United States and other countries. However, when you subscribe to any Data Service Plan you will benefit from a low data rate of only 1¢ per KB while roaming in the USA, Puerto Rico or the U.S. Virgin Islands.


Source

EDIT: I just want to add... who other than Rogers would have the balls to call $10 a MB a "low data rate"? I should also add rogers.com/roaming still indicates $.03/kb so I'm not 100% on the rate...


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Well I apparently owed Rogers $400 after just 2 days of data use... when they checked again (which took 45min) they realized they messed up & my $30 for 6GB plan wasn't properly set-up on my account... so YA ... I'm GLAD I have it


----------



## Yohann Larose (Jul 23, 2008)

I got my bill yesterday for the july 11 billing period
(jul 11/jul11)

Stated On the bill I used 16410kb which is 16 megabytes if I am correct.
But on the iPhone under Cellular network data, It said I had 5.4 megs downloaded and 1.1 megs sent so thats 6.5 megs UL/DL

I hope that with the 6GB plan I wont go over... because if its claiming 16 megs the first day, (Mind you, light usage the first day I got it since I work overnights). 

It now says 5.1 sent 113mb recieved... so well see on Aug 11 what happens then.

Yohann


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

So far, 130 megs down and up (123 down).


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

159 down 
25.8 up 

I have to say I'm really surprised that it's not more than that.


----------



## jennyvier (Jul 14, 2008)

1.3 up, 24.7 down after having it a week.

I can't believe it's not more than that. I've been using this shiny b*tch NONSTOP. Like, every 10 minutes.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Update:

2.0MB up
20.02MB down

Been using it like crazy since launch day. Almost everywhere has wifi, so don't need to use much data.


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

240 Megs Up
926 Down

Almost 1gig down since launch, yeeehaw.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

htdub said:


> 240 Megs Up
> 926 Down
> 
> Almost 1gig down since launch, yeeehaw.


Wow! You might _actually_ have a chance at getting up near 6GB! :lmao:


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Wow! You might _actually_ have a chance at getting up near 6GB! :lmao:


Maybe, I dont' use WIFI.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I've turned off wifi to get my money's worth


----------



## bytemonger (Dec 11, 2006)

You should watch out as my counter resets when I turn the phone for help stop the lag.

So I have no idea how. Much until I get my bill.


----------

